# Bumpty bump



## Janka9863 (22/6/17)

Vape mail 

Got my new Sigelei Evaya and Pulse 22.. Loving the setup 









Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/6/17)

So i had to check what the fuzz is about.

Bbox
Exocet
Insider
Extra boro for insider lol
@hands drip tip

Damn this thing is lovely guys.
Happy vaping you guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/17)

Vape Mail Baby! @Rooigevaar you are the MAN! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bizkuit (30/6/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> So i had to check what the fuzz is about.
> 
> Bbox
> Exocet
> ...


@Ruan0.30 so what do you prefer the excoset or insider?


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/6/17)

Bizkuit said:


> @Ruan0.30 so what do you prefer the excoset or insider?


Just got it man but ill let you know...

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizkuit (30/6/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Just got it man but ill let you know...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


That's no excuse you should have been 10ml down on both by now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/6/17)

Bizkuit said:


> That's no excuse you should have been 10ml down on both by now


Hahaha nooo i have a real job had to grab and go man. Lol just joking.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

